# Yamaha Shifting Question



## FlyingFishing

Hey guys.  Hoping someone here might help me out with a problem:

I have a 2006 Yamaha F150 that when you put it in gear, it makes a clunking noise.  Not when you are going from Neutral to FWD/Reverse, but once the motor is all the way in gear.  I took the shift cable off the motor, and shifted it by hand, and if the motor was just barley in gear, it didn't do it, but when I fully shifted the motor in gear, the sound came back.  Any thoughts?  Thanks


----------



## bhdawgs

You may want to post this on The Hull Truth... you will probably get a lot more input.


----------



## FlyingFishing

I tried it there with no response yet.  Trying to get as many ideas as I can.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20

Is the noise when the motor is on the hose at home, you have it running and in gear?

Does the noise go away when you raise the RPM a little above idle?

You need  a real service manual so you can check the linkage adjustment but this is probably not your issue.

Is the LU lube good?


----------



## FlyingFishing

I thought I had a problem with the LU oil, but that wasn't the case.  I filled it up with brand new oil.  The nose is on the hose while its in gear, and yes, the nose goes away when I raise the RPM.  Usually 1000 RPM give or take 100.


----------



## Wild Turkey

Im gonna ask a wierd question.
Does your prop have the hard nylon easy change hub in aftermarket prop or rubber press in hub like the factory white prop.


----------



## Bama B

I am confused. you hear a noise shifting in and out of gears. Or when the outboard is in gear and the prop is rotating. If shifting the dogs maybe worn. normall caused by shifter not fully engageing. Noise while rotating could be a couple of problems. A bad hub will make a clunking noise. But it could be a bearing or problems with gears inside the foot. Dont run the motor untillyou have it checked by a mechanic. Replaceing cluch dogs or bearings is cheap compared to replacing the foot


----------



## FlyingFishing

Wild Turkey:  I haven't looked at the prop yet.  But it is a Yamaha Saltwater series II stainless prop.  

Bama B:  The noise is while the motor is in gear and prop rotating.  

The weird thing is that when I put it up at the end of last season, it wasn't doing this at all....  just like a boat.  haha


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20

The 4 strokes have a noise at idle in gear due to firing impulses and a heavy rotating prop. The prop is spinning and due to momentum it continues spinning between the firing impulses of the motor. The impulse then catches up to the prop due to gear lash and sets up a rattle.
It is a common noise especcially in the 4 cylinders.
It will not hurt anything.

You are hearing this sound while the prop is out of the water, the water provides resistance on the prop blades greatly reducing the issue.

This noise has been discussed and researched over the years don't worry about it.
Get a 55 gall. plastic drum to run the motor in to flush it in neutral you will get a better flush. Add a cup of vinager to help get any salt crud out if you run in saltwater. Use no soap with the vinager/salt away, soap will neutralize the acid in the vinager.

I see you are in Savannah so saltwater is where you play.

I have a Yam F 150 myself with a 4 blade prop so i have knowledge of the prop rattle issue.  
The noise going away above 1000 is the common description of this non issue.

The noise will come and go, i have noticed it more right after a water pump rebuild when running the motor on the hose. I use a barrel now and then after shutdown i put the hose on the hose fitting on the cowling.

Do your maintainence and go chase some reds while it's warm.


----------



## FlyingFishing

That sounds like a plan!  I might try to find a 55 gallon drum and run it to see if that takes the sound away.  Yeah, I'm in Savannah, so I'm in salt all the time.  Never thought about the vinegar trick.  I'll have to remember that.  Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Wild Turkey

My F115 with hard removable hub will rattle at idle in the water. Its that hub doing it. Once u idle up it goes away. 
Just for fun, drain lower unit into a clean glass jar. let it settle and look for any metal shavings. A little dust is normal but a lot is bad.
A magnet in the bottom will gather them all together.


----------



## FlyingFishing

That sounds like a plan.  Might try to switch props and see if it helps any too.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20

Unless you go with a light aluminum prop  it won't make much difference. It is the weight of the prop. Larger diameter SS props will tends to rattle. It's the 4 stroke 4 cyl. impulse vs. prop momentum.
Yamaha has said it is not harmful.

The newer hubs are built to take the clunk out when shifting. The SDS, the new flo torque  and the power tech hub with the replacable plastic and rubber rods address this. They don't help the rattle when in gear.

A few things that will make the in gear rattle more noticeable are improper prop nut torque, too loose and the wrong thrust washer on the shaft for the prop that you are using.

Another thing that will make noise is the driveshaft bushing. It will squeel.  When you pull the LU for a waterpump rebuild put some good waterproof grease on the driveshaft and reach up and smear a LITTLE in the bushing in the midsection. Put plenty on the driveshaft below the splines on top. Too much on the splines effects the shafts endplay and the oil seal in the bottom of the powerhead.

Other than some of the aluminum props all props will cause the rattle at idle.
I have 4 or 5 good SS props laying around, they all do it to some extent.  Yamaha, Turbo Ultima 4, Power Tech and some have been worked, they all do it.

Rev the motor up above 1000rpm  and be happy.
The ethanol gas and junk fuel lines are worth worrying about!!!

Now get me some nice weather on wednesdays and weekends so we can chase fish.


----------

